# Spring must be close - Wasp in house



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was fixing myself a coffee this morning, when to my very great surprise, a big wasp is crawling on the counter beside me. Its 10 degrees outside and a foot of snow, but seems this young lady decided to come out of hibernation. Past couple of days, while certainly not "warm" have been less cold, and mostly sunny. Its still surprising to see a wasp this early -- no way it can survive outdoors. 
(At least I think it was a wasp. No yellow on it. I'm not 100% on my entomology)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's good news---We have lots of sun here but the cold hasn't gone away---one below this morning---we need a thaw---


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

The first sign of spring I get at my place is the spiders start appearing. I've seen three already. Or maybe just the same one three times..regardless..she is a welcome site


----------

